# Paul Boesch Friday Night Wrestling Clips



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I grew up watching wrestling on channel 39. My Dad even took me to a few fights down at Sam Houston Coliseum. LOL. That would probably get a kid thrown into CPS custody nowadays. What a blast we had! I wish I still had the masks.

Anyways, who wants to see some Andre The Giant vs. The Spoiler action?

Bear(sp?)with me they come in clips because the old film didn't last that long, so I guess they had to parse it together.

Part 1 




Part 2 




Enjoy and keep her going!:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

One of my neighbors when I was a kid was a business associate of Paul Boesch's. We went to the Coliseum 1 or 2 times a month for the matches. We got to meet alot of the wrestlers too. Milt Mascaras, Andre the Giant, Hacksaw Jim Duggan, and lots more. It was really kewl when you were a kid.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

I was never lucky enough to attend any events but watched it every week.
Do have some memories of the old Coliseum though...
KILT spectaculars, the circus...The old music hall as well...Saw Grand Funk and Bloodrock there on their first time and also the original Santana.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Old Paul's ears?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

podnuh said:


> Old Paul's ears?


Slow turn showing those cauliflower ears showing off those ear rings. We laughed our butts off.

That was way before guys thought ear rings were cool. Nowadays they wear ear rings and try to elongate them like the Aborigines. I saw a boy today with quarter sized pieces of plastic in his ears..... I wish we could shoot those bb target discs like the old days. We would have all kinds of dummies playing hotfoot running around. :idea:


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I work with OX Baker's son. He has 1000's of stories of the old Houston Wrestling days.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Did watch it much, but I liked the Indian, think his name was Wahoo?


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

My mother, brother, and I would stop by the rainbow bread bakery on the way to Port Author to see wrasslin . Mmmm those hot loaves. Bull Curry was my fav. How about that Irish Danny Mcshane.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Was anybody there the night that Michael Hayes almost started a riot?

Cg


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Wahoo McDaniel and Gorgeous George


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Yep Wahoo McDaniel, met him when I was a kid also. That dude had the crazy eyes...LOL


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My favorite was Hacksaw Duggan. Some I remember was Kamala, Sheepherders, Ted Dibiase. I grew up watching it with my Dad. I hate wrestling now tho.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

bull curry.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

wrestling today sucks compared to the good old houston wrestling days...dun dunna dun dun dun thon.... Hasksaw butch reed, junkyard dawg(aka stagger lee), the road warriors, mr. wrestling 1 and 2, the rat pack, Tiger Conway Jr, Missing Link..

those were the days man...I knew Tiger Conway Jr's son, so i met Butch Reed and some of the others, i remember those guys looked like giants to me back then...

you guys aren't fans, how come none of you mentioned the commercial that repeated over and over "yamma(msp?) mr.norman... i use to think that mr.norman can fix anything when i was a kid.. i think that was a fence company or something


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

How bout the black lady in the front row with her rubber chicken. I thing all they ever called her was momma


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Your a bunch of newbies, good grief...... Sputnik Monroe, The Assaisns, Haystack Calhoun, Cowboy Bill Watts, Waldo Von Erik and my all time favorite Crazy Chuck Carbo, and let's not forget Silento Rodriguez


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

There was a bunch of Von Erik's... 3 generations I think. I remember Cowboy Bill's name but not the others.


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

How bout the Great Kabuki!!! lol


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i remember when i was a kid my parents would drop me off at a friends house to have her babysit me on saturday nights and spend the night with, she would stay up with me and have a bowl of ice cream and watch houston wrestling on tv. she lived in a house back behind the old broadway theater, back along near milby high school. i remember wahoo mcdaniels and the " tommahawk chop ", big johnny valentine, mostly.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr. Norman was a plummer I think, lol.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Thats ole Brocko Lubich refereeing. I remember wayback when announcer Paul Bosch would pull his shirt off and get in there in a grudge wrassle. Dory Funk Senior would do the same thing managing his boys Dory Jr and Terrie Funk. Dory Senioy would wrassle with ripped off shirt and boots and jeans. Hehe...


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

Mr. Norman was a painter. He "was a man you can trust".


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

How about the "Russian" Boris Milenko? I also recall Bill Varley's Tire store located at Crosstimbers and Airline.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

ernie ladd, pepper gomez,ivan putzky, mil masqeuras


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Paul Bosch was a neighbor of ours in SE Houston in the 50's. He had some boxer dog that used to scare the heck outa me.
He wrote poetry and had a diamond ear ring later in life.

I also used to know Danny McShane. I dated his daughter Dannie (VaVaVoom). Mom (Granny McShane) wasn't so bad either. First time I picked up their daughter the Mom met me at the front door and french kissed me. 

Talk about a tough date to pick up. Mr. McShane always took me in the garage gym and made me lift weights, then he'd try out a few sleep holds. I think he was trying to wear me down before I took out his daughter! LMAO

Bull Curry jumpin' out of the ring and hitting some other wrestler over the head with a folding chair.


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

I went to the Colesiem and saw Hacksaw Jim Duggan vs Junkyard Dog, in a match where the took the ropes off the ring, put on football pads, and got in the 3 point stance to see who could knock the other one out of the ring...awesome


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Some images never die*

I'll never forget the night Paul Boesch was going to speak with then KIKK AM country radio DJ Bill Bailey and Bill had been waiting his turn while Paul interviewed a wild loud mouth wrestler ( I wish I could remember his name ). When the wrestler finally left Bill Bailey made the comment "I'm glad I have my cowboy boots on because the Bull**** is getting pretty deep up here." Paul blew into Bill Bailey and told him he couldn't talk like that on his show. This is a family show." Paul was more upset with Bill than he acted at the wrestler that had just left. 
We need more men like Paul Boesch today.

Oh. Those were the days my friend.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow. What great memories. My uncle is Tito Santana. Honest to goodness, he is my mom's brother. When he would come in town for "Houston Wrestling" my cousins and I would get to go back in the dressing rooms and meet all the wrestlers. I had so many autographs, if I could only find them. I think the coolest memory I have is watching Hulk Hogan sign boob after boob. I did not understand it, but it sure was cool.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

My goodness, yall are talkin about my child hood now with all this wrestlin stuff... Can yall remember when the houston wrestlin was only a 30 minute show, but due to the great audiences, it went to an hour an a half.... wow...

Man, I would get home early from a date just to watch wrestlin or at least stop smooch'n over at her house to watch. :smile: Me and my dad sure watched a many a match together. He couldnt stand Danny McShane.

I guess my earliest child hood favorite was WILD BULL CURRY. 









He, to me, truly looked like, acted like, and talked like a tough wrestler was suppose to... Wow, that man was nuts...










In the late 60's, he and Johnny Valentine had some wars.....

I guess after Bull retired (and his son Freddys high pitched voice turned me off) My favorite was/became Bruiser Brody, he was a baby face in houston compared to a world class heal other areas









The absolute best matches in my opinon were when Bruiser Brody would battle Abdulla the Butcher. Those were truely some blood baths. Just look at the scaring on brodys head.



















One thing that is REAL DIFFERENT about wrestling back then compared to wrestlin now was/is most of the matches back then were the best out of three falls.

I remember once going up there and seeing wahoo wrestle Dory Funk Jr. for the NWA title and the wrestled a best of three falls to a draw with a 1 1/2 hour time limit... they went at it the whole time...

Dory has a website that has a forum that I use to write on and I complimented him one time on the true raw endurance that both men went thru in that match. He basically thanked me but corrected me on he and wahoo being endurant. He said his Father, Dory Sr. once wrestled for a solid 3 hours...

I havent been to that site in a few years, but it was real neat, other, former wrestlers from my child hood would frequent his site (even Ox "heart punch" Baker) and let us ask them questions.. http://dory-funk.com/

Memories...heck, I still am a watch'n just not as much as I use to... much to comercialized now...

Hog


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

*I know it has nothing to do with the HC, but I remember when Abby and the late, great Cap'n *******, Dick Murdoch himself, about tore down the Casa de Amistad in Harlingen. I remember Ol' Abby grabbing my chair to use on Murdoch.

When I was tv announcing for the IWF, I remember telling Abby about the memory. Of course, he didn't remember (it prolly happened hundreds of time over 25 years, but he got a kick out of it.

"I hear stories like that everywhere I go, Chappie," he told me. "I never get tired of them."

I was close to Murdoch, and Eddie Guerrerro was my closest friend in the business...I miss them dearly.

Cg

*


hog said:


> My goodness, yall are talkin about my child hood now with all this wrestlin stuff... Can yall remember when the houston wrestlin was only a 30 minute show, but due to the great audiences, it went to an hour an a half.... wow...
> 
> Man, I would get home early from a date just to watch wrestlin or at least stop smooch'n over at her house to watch. :smile: Me and my dad sure watched a many a match together. He couldnt stand Danny McShane.
> 
> ...


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

*More Memory Lane*

The Fondy Rec Center.

The Destroyer.

Maniac Mark Luen.

Ernie Ladd.

Fritz Von Erick

Paul Boesch stopping an interview to go to the ring and teach someone a lesson.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

I may be mistaken but isn't Houston Wrestling where Matress Mac started his advertising?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

TatterTot said:


> I may be mistaken but isn't Houston Wrestling where Matress Mac started his advertising?


Yep.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

TatterTot said:


> I may be mistaken but isn't Houston Wrestling where Matress Mac started his advertising?


Yep, and there was a jewlry store fella that advertised regularly also named I.W. Marks...

It was cool watching them tape interviews... The wrestlers would get wound up about some other wrestler and the other wrestler would be standing right there next to the camera....

It was cool..

I remember once, Superstar Billy Graham, bringing up a yellow page book to rip in half, and he couldnt do it that particular night....

When I was real young, I would always like it when Pepper Gomez "the man with the iron stomach" would let someone bust cinderblocks with a hammer on his stomach...

And of course, who could forget Fritz Von Eric and his Iron Claw and all the blood capsules.

However, the head blood that most came up with on the main events was real. You always knew when there was gonna be blood because they would be wearing tape real large around their wrist to hold the trimmed down safety razor blades...

Dang, loved go'n to the coliseium to see it live. :doowapsta

No ones mentioned Tony Atlas,,, my lord, his biceps were as big as my thighs back then..., he was a big time baby face and not a heal in those days...


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I used to like Junk Yard Dog when he did the The Thump. Staggard Lee when he was "suspended". Mr. Wrestler II had the knee lift. Chavo Guerro, the Iron Shik and Kamala.....I loved that stuff! Maybe that's why I am taking my son to Wrestlemania.....


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, back then rasslin was real.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Jose Lotherio, Krusher Kruchef, Nikita Kolaf, The I w marks commercial were priceless. My grandmother and I used to set and watch on Saturday night and sunday morning life was so simple


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

muddnasty said:


> you guys aren't fans, how come none of you mentioned the commercial that repeated over and over "yamma(msp?) mr.norman... i use to think that mr.norman can fix anything when i was a kid.. i think that was a fence company or something


That's funnier'n heck!!! That was the first spanish I ever learned!!! Paul Boesch was the real deal. I grew up in Glen Brook Valley and lived down the street from Paul. I would ride my motorcycle (1972 Honda 70) on the bayou and neighborhood streets and see him riding his bicycle with his German Shepherd. We'd stop and talk to him about wrasslin' and he had all the time in the world for us. I miss those days, back before a Muslim was President...

Remember Ivan Putski? The lolli-pop guy?


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

What about the Missing Link!?!? Those two guys that used to walk around like they were marching?????? They may have been brothers, wore camo pants?>>.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Bull Curry,Danny Mcshane,Leo the Lion Newman,Sailor Art Thomas,Fritz Von Eric and all on black & white TV. I can remember seeing our neighbor Mr. Tony(Tony Moreno's Import Company) sitting on the edge of his chair every saturday night saying some unkind things in Italian with his fists clenched, man he was really into it!
Mr. Norman was a contractor, don't know what his particular craft was, his office was on N. Main just inside the Loop across from where the old Peppermint Lounge was.
I remember staying up late to watch wrestling and then Weird TV(B horror movies) would come on. If I remember right it was originally on channel 2 then 39.
Paul Boesch was highly decorated during WWII, he was in the 121st Infantry and even wrote a book about it.


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

Leaping Lanny Popavitz

Lue Thez.....I hated that guy.

There was a guy that wrestled here named Luis Poulet. He was the guy that would go out and get thrown around and whipped like a redheaded stepchild every week. He never came close to winning a match. He was a dirty cheat and everybody hated him. I hadn't seen him wrestle in a few months when I went to Alabama to visit some relatives and this very same guy is on the Atlanta station's Saturday show and he is the Georgia State Champ, the good guy and everybody loved him. I laughed so much I hurt myself.


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

*Wahoo McDaniel*



Nwilkins said:


> Did watch it much, but I liked the Indian, think his name was Wahoo?


Wahoo McDaniel


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

Back in the late 50's I was an altar boy at St Christophers Church on Houston's south side. Bull Curry came to the 6 AM mass every Sunday. Back in those days the altar boy accompained the priest to the communion rail to give communion. Bull Curry and those bushy eyebrows scared the living hell out this 9-10 year old kid. My dad knew him and always said he was a gentle guy but I never once got up enough nerve to speak to hiim after or before mass. Funny what you remember.:doowapsta


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

kayakcaptain said:


> Back in the late 50's I was an altar boy at St Christophers Church on Houston's south side. Bull Curry came to the 6 AM mass every Sunday. Back in those days the altar boy accompained the priest to the communion rail to give communion. Bull Curry and those bushy eyebrows scared the living hell out this 9-10 year old kid. My dad knew him and always said he was a gentle guy but I never once got up enough nerve to speak to hiim after or before mass. Funny what you remember.:doowapsta


And almost forgot, Mr. Vitalie (sp?) AKA Big Humphery was also a member of our parish. He made yummy pizza and fresh bread at his little eatery on Park Place.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Ol' Bull Ramos and his brothers who were even bigger(taller) than he, would drink beer,shoot pool at my Dad's old beer joint on Enid just off Cavalcade back in the 70's.
Nice guys!


----------

